# Apache * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/apach

## Skirmitch

Hey there. I just did a clean emerge of Apache and, when i use start from init.d i get:

```
Artemisa vhosts.d # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting apache2 ...

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/apache2'

```

These things could be usefull as well:

```
Artemisa vhosts.d # grep -r "Listen 80" /etc

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_vhost.conf:Listen 80

Artemisa vhosts.d # 

```

```
Artemisa vhosts.d # netstat -lnp |grep :80

Artemisa vhosts.d # 

```

and maybe these one as well:

```
Artemisa vhosts.d # emerge -pv apache

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] www-servers/apache-2.2.24:2  USE="doc ssl -debug -ldap (-selinux) -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -proxy_scgi -reqtimeout -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Artemisa vhosts.d # 

```

```

Artemisa vhosts.d # /usr/sbin/apache2

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs

Artemisa vhosts.d # 

```

 Dont know what else to try....

----------

## hdcg

Hi Skirmitch,

at least one issue is that you have not enabled any of the MPMs

 *Quote:*   

> APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker"

 

Exactly one is required. Also please check the log files in /var/log/apache and your system log for apache error messages indicating any other reason for failure.

Best Regards,

Holger

----------

## calif

I've the same problem.

As I read somewhere, mpm-worker is set by default.

Confirmation:

```
 * Selected default threaded MPM: worker
```

Besides that I set APACHE2_MPMS="worker" and the problem still exists.

----------

## asok19

I have this same problem, and it seems to be with mod_perl.  If I disable PERL in /etc/conf.d/apache2, there is no problem.  If I enable it, the problem appears.  It seems to be because mod_perl changes the /proc/<pid>/comm value from apache2 to /usr/sbin/apach (it is truncated to 16 bytes) and therefore start-stop-daemon loses track of the process.

Unfortunately, I have no idea yet why mod_perl does this or how to prevent it.

----------

## asok19

There seems to be a fix in Fedora: http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/mod_perl.git/commit/mod_perl-short-name.patch?id=e18c20f9e3cdc3e062f75e8d54fdd4520d2f719f

It does fix the problem, but I have no idea what else it breaks...  (my guess is that it's harmless)

----------

